# Need the best Printer (Print + Copy + Scan) for around 4k-5k



## Vyom (Jun 7, 2014)

Initially I had a budget for around 3k and made up my mind to buy HP Deskjet 1510 Multifunction Inkjet Printer owing to the brand "HP" and low cost. But I quickly realized that HP earns not from the printer but from the costly Ink cartridges. Also I had a HP deskjet printer. But it got outdated years ago. Hence I am more inclined to buy a Canon printer.

Also these days I also buy quality stuff, rather than cheap ones. Since in the long run, quality pays of.

Here is what is on my mind now: Canon PIXMA - MP 287 Multifunction Inkjet Printer 

Price of Rs 4250 seem fair enough for a scanner which scans at 1200 x 2400 dpi, and which would be my primary purpose with this gadget. This also have incredible reviews and rating.

Should I go for it? Is there any other good printer in my budget? Please help. I intend to order it by tomorrow.


----------



## icebags (Jun 7, 2014)

how frequently do u print stuff?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 8, 2014)

Not much frequently. Just occasional printing for home usage. But I suppose in coming days usage    might increase to on an average 5 prints daily.
Also might want to print occasional color print of photograph.

But need to scan a lot of important legal papers and old camera roll photos to convert them in digital format.


----------



## icebags (Jun 8, 2014)

that canon printer has good print quality, as it seems from the feedback, but they also say something about refill issues. if u want to buy new cartridges each time, then its ok, but i would recommend refilling each cartridges at least 4-5 times before their printhead goes bad.

if refilling, if u r doing it urself, just remember to top up the cartridge before the ink level reaches bottom (dont wait till the printer starts printing faded prints), this will save print head nozzles from having air bubbles. and remember to print at least one in every 2-3 days to avoid ink getting clotted at the printhead.

if buying hp printers, look for something labelled as "ink advantage", this will have inks .  like HP Deskjet Ink Advantage 1515 All-in-One Printer - HP: Flipkart.com

other than that, 1200 dpi is ok for scanning old photos, but u may look for something better if u wish. anyways, a lot of pp can be done on the scan copies of the photos, if needed.

now start researching the web on the basis of the above, and post ur finds.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 8, 2014)

Alright... so I compared the Ink Cartridges of Canon PIXMA - MP 287 and that of HP Deskjet Ink Advantage 1515. Here's the math:

Canon B/w Cartridge cost: Rs. 911 Link: Canon PG 810 Black Ink cartridge - Canon: Flipkart.com
Page Yield: 	220 pages

HP B/w Cartridge cost: Rs. 452 Link: HP 678 Black Ink Cartridge - HP: Flipkart.com
Page Yield :	480 pages

Canon Color Cartridge: Rs. 1410 Link: Canon CL 811 Tricolour Ink cartridge - Canon: Flipkart.com
Page Yield :	244 pages

HP Color Cartridge: Rs 443 Link: HP 678 Tri-color Ink Cartridge - HP: Flipkart.com
Page Yield: 	150 pages

Looking at this, it makes perfect sense to buy HP 1515.


----------



## icebags (Jun 8, 2014)

Canon PIXMA E510 - Canon: Flipkart.com seems uses Canon PG88 Black Ink Catridge - Canon: Flipkart.com 800 pages @Rs.720/-

check out the optical scanning resolution from company sites too.

if u r going to print tons of pages, like they do in office, then Epson - L110 Single Function Inkjet Printer - Epson: Flipkart.com is even economical @ ink cost. but its single function.

for photo printing, i heard canon leads ahead hp, but not sure, check some reviews of those printers.

if u don't need colour prints and print seldom, then laser printer is more convenient.

if u have wireless router, and want to get rid of usb cable, or plare the printer in another room, try something like HP Deskjet Ink Advantage 2545 All-in-One Wireless Printer - HP: Flipkart.com


----------



## Vyom (Jun 8, 2014)

Canon Pixma E510 does seem to have cartridge that can print 800 B/W pages and 400 Color pages. 

No I would not need to print tons of pages and definitely not need a single function printer that too for more than 7k!

Laser printer would be more convenient but alas they cost way too much.

Wireless printer would be awesome, but I wont spend the premium price for only that feature. I don't mind plugging it with PC.

Anyway, so till now I can shortlist two printers, based on cost/review and most important cartridge cost:

*HP Deskjet Ink Advantage 1515 All-in-One Printer - HP*
and
*Canon PIXMA E510 - Canon*


----------



## icebags (Jun 8, 2014)

wireless one costs 700 extra at fk, but specs seem low on it, may be broken.....
there are other E series ink efficient caon printers in their site, they are not listed in fk, check them too.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 8, 2014)

As I said before, I would be scanning more than printing. So I would want a machine which can scan with good quality.


----------



## icebags (Jun 8, 2014)

then look for something with faster scan speed, i don't think u will be using max scan resolution all the time, file size produced by them is huge.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 9, 2014)

Well, just realized I need to do more research.

I realize I can also look for features such as:
wireless support
Pen driver support
Android app support..

And I need to look for these features also keeping in mind that the cartridge cost of the printer is good. Also scanning should be good. 

Dang! 

- - - Updated - - -

Since I am still confused and I am not getting replies from more members except icebags (thanks), I did further research on some wireless models. Here is the comparison of 4 printers:


*Model
*HP Deskjet 1510 Multifunction Inkjet Printer
HP Deskjet Ink Advantage 3545 All-in-One Wireless PrinterHP Deskjet Ink Advantage 2545 All-in-One Wireless PrinterCanon PIXMA MG3570 All-in-One Inkjet PrinterCanon PIXMA MG3170 Multifunction Inkjet Printer*Price*3200
6030504056905965*Scan Area Size*216 x 297 mm
216 x 297 mm216 x 297 mmNA216 x 297 mm*Scanning Res*1200 dpi
1200 dpi1200 x 1200 dpi1200 x 2400 dpi1200 x 2400 dpi*B/W Cartridge*HP 802 Small Black Ink Cartridge
HP 678 Black Ink CartridgeHP 662 BWCanon PG740 Black Ink CatridgeCanon PG-740 Ink Cartridge*B/W Cost*459
452425910910*B/W Pages*120
480180180*Color Cartridge*HP 802 Small Tricolor Ink Cartridge
HP 678 Tri-color Ink CartridgeHP 662 ColorCanon CL741 Tricolor Ink CatridgeCanon CL-741 Ink Cartridge*Color Cost*653
44313311331*Color Pages*100
150180180*Comments*Kept this to compare it with HP 3545 (this is non wifi model)
Looks damn good, good ratingsCartridge Not available on FK or anywhere else onlineLow rating, costly cartridgeDeep Red color is good!


Don't know Canon's cartridges seems so costly and not value for money at all. And I think I can go for *HP Deskjet Ink Advantage 3545 *for the looks alone!

*img6a.flixcart.com/image/printer/z/r/s/hp-3545-400x400-imadzqfumsbzsj3j.jpeg


----------



## Vyom (Jun 9, 2014)

So I came across this nice article on Printers:
Printer buying guide: How to find the best model for your home or office | PCWorld and Ink-onomics: Can You Save Money By Spending More on Your Printer? | PCWorld


As you already may know that a printer with low cost have high cartridge cost. And the printer of more cost usually have low cartridge cost. So your usage patterns decide whether you will profit with low cost printer or more cost one. 
I used the Inkonomics calculator to calculate how the two printers (HP Deskjet 1510  and HP Deskjet Ink Advantage 3545) would cost me in the long run. 

*Results were this:*

*i.minus.com/ibg08kH5AO7ynX.JPG

As can be seen, in the long run, or even after 1 year, the printer which cost more is more profitable. Guess my choice of printer then.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 20, 2014)

So, I realize I never updated this thread. I did buy HP Deskjet Ink Advantage 3545 printer, on the next weekend of my last post. I bought it from local PC shop at Rs. 5650. 

*img6a.flixcart.com/image/printer/z/r/s/hp-3545-400x400-imadzqfumsbzsj3j.jpeg

It's serving me well for about 2 months now. The print quality is good, but I haven't tested (or even attached) the colour cartridge as of now. I decided I will only attach the colour cartridge when I have use of it. The wireless scanning and printing works too. And copier works without the need of a PC. Although the software of the printer doesn't work on Server edition of the Windows for which I felt a bit sad, but it's a minor hiccup.

Anyhow thanks for everyone who helped me in my quest to find the perfect printer for me. The printer does look as elegant and modern as in the pics.


----------



## icebags (Aug 21, 2014)

there is no everybody there, kid, just one singular entity. 

and u forgot to distribute sweets online.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 21, 2014)

icebags said:


> there is no everybody there, kid, just one singular entity.
> 
> and u forgot to distribute sweets online.



Oh yea.. Thanks icebags. I wrote everybody out of habit.  Forgive me. To my defense, since we had so many conversations, I thought there must be atleast one other "entity". 

As for your sweets.. here you go... have as much as you can...



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/R4zAY0t.gif


----------



## AK HIL (Sep 25, 2014)

A great post helped me alottt   thank you* Vyom** icebags*...expecting other users too....


----------



## rdx_halo (Oct 4, 2014)

Vyom said:


> So, I realize I never updated this thread. I did buy HP Deskjet Ink Advantage 3545 printer, on the next weekend of my last post. I bought it from local PC shop at Rs. 5650.
> 
> *img6a.flixcart.com/image/printer/z/r/s/hp-3545-400x400-imadzqfumsbzsj3j.jpeg
> 
> ...




Dear Vyom, 
                 Thanks for your post. Once people buy their product they never care to let us know. I'm also looking forward to buy HP 3545  HP Deskjet Ink Advantage 3545 All-in-One Wireless Printer this printer. Can you please let me know if the black cartridge can be refilled with non HP ink.  ? 

Thanks


----------



## rvlkiran (Oct 10, 2014)

Thank you vyom for a very helpful comparison table. I just placed an order for HP 3545 on amazon.in. I got a great price at 4634 Rs + 10% cash back on HDFC card (so an absolutely crazy price of 4170). Anybody else watching the forum, grab yours soon.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 10, 2014)

That is an incredible price! Do post your views when this printer is in front of you, since it looks as great as in the picture. Also do post your experience after using it.


----------



## rvlkiran (Oct 17, 2014)

Just received the printer yesterday. The quick start guide simply contains pictures (no text). I had to look carefully & double-check while setting it up. Some text would have made things easier. I put in both the color & B/W cartridges during set-up. The print quality is decent. The test page for alignment printed well & scanned well. But then after set-up completion, when printing the results page, the black ink left a smudge in a few letters of the page. I hope it's a one-off case, and does not indicate a problem with printer/cartridge. 

After setting up the Wireless, the printer connected to Internet, downloaded & printed the instructions for HP ePrint account set-up (this has some amount of color). I checked the ink levels after the initial set-up (3 pages - test page with minor colors, results page B/W, ePrint instructions about 30% color), and already the color cartridge level has decreased about 5%, whereas the B/W level is still at 100%. Other reviews online also pointed that the color cartridge may not be as efficient and will not print the 'claimed' figure of 150 pages.

Scanning quality is good. Setting up the Wireless, installing the software on PC, signing up for ePrint account, using ePrint / All-in-one remote Apps on my Android phone were a breeze. I notice that the HP All-In-One remote app has a feature to even use the phone camera for scanning documents (similar to CamScanner App).

Will post my experiences after using the printer for some more weeks.


----------



## rvlkiran (Oct 20, 2014)

What is a good quality photo paper that we can buy for this printer ? I'm looking for pricing less than Rs.2 per 4"x6" photo


----------



## Vyom (Oct 20, 2014)

I have no idea regarding this. I haven't attached the color cartridge till now, since didn't feel the need to print any color prints till now.

But I did some research:

This HP Glossy Paper contain 20 postcard size pages. And for the price it's really good.

Similar sized color print paper from Kodak costs 96 for 100 sheets. Kodak high gloss paper.

You can try those. Or you can try A4 size color print pages on Flipkart. But those seems very costly.


----------



## rvlkiran (Oct 20, 2014)

Thank you Vyom ! Will check them out.


----------



## rvlkiran (Oct 31, 2014)

I had a chance to test the photo printing ability of HP 3545 recently. We had a family photo shoot (8 adults, 4 kids) at a studio when we gathered for Diwali. We got one copy from the studio & took the digital copy for reprints ourselves. The digital copy had already been post-processed for contrast/brightness etc by the Studio, so all I had to do was 'Print' 

Since it's going to be framed, I needed a large format (A4 at least), and hence I chose the following paper.
 Kodak Premium Photo Paper

I used HP Photo Creations software that came free with the printer to play around with scaling/print quality etc. I wondered about using 'Best' vs 'Max DPI' option, and I searched for an answer here:
Best or MaxDPI

The conclusion was: Use 'Best' option, it's sufficient & saves ink.

Finally I clicked print. It printed within 20-30 seconds. About the quality - It's quite good, The color reproduction is excellent.  I can notice the dots (e.g., in the texture of the face) when I look at it very closely (like 7-8 cm distance), but from a normal viewing distance of 10-15 cm or more, it is not at all noticeable. As per the above link, 'Max DPI' will make the texture more smooth, but the 'Best' quality is sufficient for my purpose.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 31, 2014)

^^ Thanks for sharing your experience. 

Btw, the paper is showing "Currently unavailable" and not even showing the price. So how much it cost?


----------



## rvlkiran (Nov 1, 2014)

I got 20 A4 sheets @ Rs. 340 (free shipping). Here's one but you have to buy 3 sets ShopClues-Kodak RC. There are similar equivalents by other brands (i.e., Resin Coated, Glossy, 270 gsm, A4 or 4"x6"). Flipkart-GoColor brand, Amazon - Colorite brand


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 1, 2014)

Check out laser printer and i used both Canon and HP both has same price for ink cartridges   but HP was fast and quit while printing

- - - Updated - - -

And [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] congrat for being mod


----------



## Vyom (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks rvlkiran for the links. 
If I ever need to buy the paper I would refer your research. 

Thanks TechnoBOY. 
Pro tip: Try to use more punctuation. W/o it your post sound little weird.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 1, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Thanks rvlkiran for the links.
> If I ever need to buy the paper I would refer your research.
> 
> Thanks TechnoBOY.
> Pro tip: Try to use more punctuation. W/o it your post sound little weird.


BTW hows your new printer


----------



## Vyom (Nov 1, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> BTW hows your new printer



Lol, you edited out your post before I can reply, "Checkout post number 13" 

It's still holding good. Not printing much but whenever I do, almost twice in a week, it works good.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 1, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Lol, you edited out your post before I can reply, "Checkout post number 13"
> 
> It's still holding good. Not printing much but whenever I do, almost twice in a week, it works good.


i edited it lol


----------



## tushargupta (Nov 5, 2014)

Hello people,
I am thinking to buy a wireless printer scanner due to sudden death of my scanner. After reading this quite informative thread and reviews from users mentioned here, I m inclined to buying HP 3545. Regarding the usage scenario, i already have an old B/W laser printer at home so printing functionality will be rarely used in near future. occasional photo printing by my father. It will be mostly used for documents scanning (thru wifi) and sometimes B/W copying. Please suggest whether the cartridge print head gets dried and clogged if not used for weeks. Also pls share info for preventing the clogging during long usage gaps.


----------



## icebags (Nov 5, 2014)

tushargupta said:


> Please suggest whether the cartridge print head gets dried and clogged if not used for weeks. Also pls share info for preventing the clogging during long usage gaps.



yes, it gets dried.

keep printing ur selfies in every other week to evade that.



Spoiler



*www.koreandramafashion.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/13-Gianna-Jun-Ji-Hyeon-You-Who-Came-From-The-Stars-Fashion-Review.jpg


----------



## Vyom (Nov 6, 2014)

^^ LOL.

Yes [MENTION=60252]tushargupta[/MENTION]: Inkjet printers have this problem. Ink cartridges in inkjet printers is recommended to be used. Atleast once a week, so that it doesn't try up. But if you just want to scan, isn't it better you get a dedicated scanner for it? I think if you don't/won't print enough, an MFD won't be of much use anyway.


----------



## tushargupta (Nov 6, 2014)

Vyom said:


> ^^ LOL.
> 
> Yes [MENTION=60252]tushargupta[/MENTION]: Inkjet printers have this problem. Ink cartridges in inkjet printers is recommended to be used. Atleast once a week, so that it doesn't try up. But if you just want to scan, isn't it better you get a dedicated scanner for it? I think if you don't/won't print enough, an MFD won't be of much use anyway.




lol icebags 

my laser printer is old and is giving problems sometimes so i want to futureproof for the case that the laser printer dies. Also the fact that standalone scanners are >5k so its bargain to go for MFD. I dont need pro grade resolution and scan quality, just home tasks (mostly documents). I want to have it wireless so that my dad may use it effortlessly and keep it anywhere in house (also use from tablet and android phone)


----------



## Vyom (Nov 6, 2014)

I am sure that your need a PC for wireless scanning. Haven't tested if wireless scanning works on tablets and Android phones.


----------



## tushargupta (Nov 6, 2014)

Vyom said:


> I am sure that your need a PC for wireless scanning. Haven't tested if wireless scanning works on tablets and Android phones.



i do have laptop and wifi router. 
Do u think on new year rebates like diwali be offered by retailers. shud i wait till then??


----------



## rvlkiran (Nov 6, 2014)

I have tested wireless scanning and printing on Android smartphone. You need to install HP All-In-One Printer Remote app for scanning. The Android smartphone & the HP printer should be in the same wireless network, Open up the app, it discovers the available HP printer, and you just need to hit 'Scan' button. The scan will be shown in the App as a picture, you can hit 'PDF' button & it will even save it as a PDF.

Similarly, for wireless printing from Android smartphone, install HP ePrint App. It will set-up a 'share intent' handler for Android. From any application, hit 'share', the HP ePrint will show as a handler, and if you click it, the document will be sent to the printer.

- - - Updated - - -



tushargupta said:


> i do have laptop and wifi router.
> Do u think on new year rebates like diwali be offered by retailers. shud i wait till then??



Before Diwali I got a great price from Amazon.in (see my earlier post in this thread), I see that the current retail price hovers around 5800. You might want to wait for a while if you don't need it urgently. Also note that sometimes the Amazon offers are kind of 'hidden' - The item description shows the current price, then you will see something like "10 offers from    5,880.00" - Click on the 10 offers, then in the seller description you'll see a bold text 'additional 10% off, available at checkout'. You've to add to the cart and proceed to checkout, then you'll see the final discounted price.


----------



## tushargupta (Nov 8, 2014)

rvlkiran said:


> I have tested wireless scanning and printing on Android smartphone. You need to install HP All-In-One Printer Remote app for scanning. The Android smartphone & the HP printer should be in the same wireless network, Open up the app, it discovers the available HP printer, and you just need to hit 'Scan' button. The scan will be shown in the App as a picture, you can hit 'PDF' button & it will even save it as a PDF.
> 
> Similarly, for wireless printing from Android smartphone, install HP ePrint App. It will set-up a 'share intent' handler for Android. From any application, hit 'share', the HP ePrint will show as a handler, and if you click it, the document will be sent to the printer.
> 
> ...



thanks rvlkiran for the tips.
i think i will wait for some time as i don't need it urgently. will keep an eye on prices. thanks to all for replying.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 14, 2014)

So after around 6 months I am having my first real problem with this MFD that I bought.

The Scanner just refuses to work. I had to scan about 30 important documents. But after scanning about 14 docs it just refuses to scan. I tried scanning after connecting to USB (previously I was scanning wirelessly). Tried rebooting PC, rebooting MFD, ran "HP Print and Scan Doctor". But nothing worked. 

Finally contacted HP CC and they created support ticket. They assured an engineer would come tomorrow or day after tomorrow to check the MFD. Now my work is stopped. 

Lets see how RMA experience goes.


----------



## rdx_halo (Dec 14, 2014)

Vyom please let us know what happens with service. Do you think you need to reinstall the firmware?


----------



## Vyom (Dec 14, 2014)

rdx_halo said:


> Vyom please let us know what happens with service. Do you think you need to reinstall the firmware?



Surely I will keep this thread updated. But I don't think that's a firmware issue. Looks like the header of scanner is jammed.
It was making much noise while scanning. Eventually it seems it's jammed for good.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 3, 2015)

Since I yet again forget to update this thread, here's the story.

A serviceman from HP did came and spend an hour troubleshooting the MFD. As it turns out the serviceman said the fault lie with a loose spring that was causing the scanner head to not getting back at the start position after a scan. Now the MFD works perfectly again and I just tested it again today by scanning using the mobile App.

After the service was done the guy also gave a paper receipt of the service and gave his personal number in case we need him again. I would say this was a very good service experience. HP excelled with flying colours in RMA department.


----------



## rdx_halo (Jan 3, 2015)

Nice to know that your problem got solved.


----------



## maverick121 (Feb 21, 2015)

I had got hp 3445e.But the display of the printer had some dead pixels,so returned.Is this issue common [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] can you confirm this from your printer


----------



## Vyom (Feb 21, 2015)

No dead pixels on the display of my printer maverick121. But its a display that probably is not even used much. And it won't have any impact on the quality of the printing. 
Anyway, I think you will get a new printer now anyway. Perks of shopping online?


----------



## maverick121 (Feb 22, 2015)

[MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] When you pay for a product,no one wants a defective product and yes it has some scratches inside the scanning panel lid.But the printer had all the packing and stuff(the cardboard and the inner coverings).

And online shopping... Amazon is the best.Quick delivery,Quick Pickup and even offered me price match on the new printer.


----------



## theterminator (Feb 28, 2015)

maverick121 said:


> [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] When you pay for a product,no one wants a defective product and yes it has some scratches inside the scanning panel lid.But the printer had all the packing and stuff(the cardboard and the inner coverings).
> 
> And online shopping... Amazon is the best.Quick delivery,Quick Pickup and even offered me price match on the new printer.


Once they delivered my product to my neighbor. When I received from them it was open. Neighbors said it was received in this condition but I don't believe them. Anyways I can do nothing except drop Amazon forever. 
Delivery courier was India post


----------



## maverick121 (Mar 6, 2015)

[MENTION=166916]theterminator[/MENTION]  Only buy amazon fulfilled stuff and the best service is offered when its shipped by Amazon Transportation Services(Their own Courier) but i got some consignments from amazon recently via Indiapost.It was fast,perfect packing .. no complaints.Only downsite is you need go and collect from Indiapost office when the post man is there.. but its not an issue at all,since its small stuff they send through indiapost.


----------



## pgmadhav (Mar 21, 2015)

I am planning to buy a Multifunction printer. I have found that HP inkjet printer are economical and consume very less ink. I have zeroed on HP Deskjet Ink Advantage 1515. My budget is Rs. 4000. Any suggetions?


----------



## Vyom (Mar 21, 2015)

pgmadhav said:


> I am planning to buy a Multifunction printer. I have found that HP inkjet printer are economical and consume very less ink. I have zeroed on HP Deskjet Ink Advantage 1515. My budget is Rs. 4000. Any suggetions?



I suggest you to read the page 1 of this thread. If you don't have the time.. then here's the Tl;dr version:
HO Deskjet 1515 is a pretty good printer and in fact I got inclined to buy that too when I was searching for a new MFD. But later choose Deskjet 3545 because of two main things:
1. Wireless support: This is handy to print documents from any device that is connected via Wifi, like Laptop and phones. So its pretty helpful for me.
2. Looks: The look of 3545 is so good that I could have chosen this even if it comes without wifi support. (I have a thing for black in gadgets. )

But if your budget is very strict, you can go ahead with 1515. Only thing you will miss is Wireless support (and looks). 3545 have gone costly now with Rs 6223 on FK. 1515 is for Rs 4199. A difference of 2k is only worth if you want wireless support.


----------



## pgmadhav (Mar 22, 2015)

Vyom said:


> I suggest you to read the page 1 of this thread. If you don't have the time.. then here's the Tl;dr version:
> HO Deskjet 1515 is a pretty good printer and in fact I got inclined to buy that too when I was searching for a new MFD. But later choose Deskjet 3545 because of two main things:
> 1. Wireless support: This is handy to print documents from any device that is connected via Wifi, like Laptop and phones. So its pretty helpful for me.
> 2. Looks: The look of 3545 is so good that I could have chosen this even if it comes without wifi support. (I have a thing for black in gadgets. )
> ...


Thanks dost!!


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 24, 2015)

pgmadhav said:


> Thanks dost!!



Canon PIXMA MG3570 All-in-One Inkjet Wireless Printer - Canon : Flipkart.com

if you want wireless etc for cheaper
I have MG3170,similar model(dunno the difference,specs etc is exactly the same)

great printer,works very well


----------



## rvlkiran (Mar 31, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> Canon PIXMA MG3570 All-in-One Inkjet Wireless Printer - Canon : Flipkart.com
> 
> if you want wireless etc for cheaper
> I have MG3170,similar model(dunno the difference,specs etc is exactly the same)
> ...



Yes, but B/W cartridge cost is 850 Rs (PG740|eBay), and page yield is 300 pages, which makes it Rs 2.83 per page just on ink.   [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] has analyzed the cartridge/page yield costs in one of his posts in this thread, please look at the table.



Vyom said:


> But later choose Deskjet 3545 because of two main things:
> 1. Wireless support: This is handy to print documents from any device that is connected via Wifi, like Laptop and phones. So its pretty helpful for me.
> 2. Looks: The look of 3545 is so good that I could have chosen this even if it comes without wifi support. (I have a thing for black in gadgets. )



Yes, and for me   [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION]'s detailed analysis of page yield/cartridge cost (Rs. 1 per page) also swung the deal in favour of HP 3545.


----------



## gshraju (Apr 10, 2015)

Vyom said:


> I suggest you to read the page 1 of this thread. If you don't have the time.. then here's the Tl;dr version:
> HO Deskjet 1515 is a pretty good printer and in fact I got inclined to buy that too when I was searching for a new MFD. But later choose Deskjet 3545 because of two main things:
> 1. Wireless support: This is handy to print documents from any device that is connected via Wifi, like Laptop and phones. So its pretty helpful for me.
> 2. Looks: The look of 3545 is so good that I could have chosen this even if it comes without wifi support. (I have a thing for black in gadgets. )
> ...



  [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION],
Hi there,
Very useful thread.....I am also willing to buy HP 3545...
Only one more clarification needed...How about Canon Ink Efficient E560.....It says 800 pages black & white printing......
Any cons and pros for that model compared to HP 3545?


----------



## Vyom (Apr 11, 2015)

gshraju said:


> [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION],
> Hi there,
> Very useful thread.....I am also willing to buy HP 3545...
> Only one more clarification needed...How about Canon Ink Efficient E560.....It says 800 pages black & white printing......
> Any cons and pros for that model compared to HP 3545?



Hi gshraju. I am by no means an expert on printers. All I did was research on the printers as per my needs. You should analyze your requirement, needs and then and probably use the calculator described on first page to decide what printer you should take.


----------

